# Un verre de lait sur mon lavier...



## Sophie57 (23 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai renversé un verre de lait sur le clavier de mon mac book... Le premier jour certaines touches ne fonctionnaient plus, le lendemain elles remarchaient mais d'autres ont cessé de fonctionner, ainsi que le track pad... J'ai séché le tout avec un sèche cheveux comme je pouvais...

Je me demandais si au cours du temps d'autres fonctions de l'ordinateur pourraient etre altérées? (lecteur CD, disque dur, écran..)
Car je séjourne en espagne pour trois mois encore et j'espèrais utiliser l'ordinateur avec un autre clavier USB jusqu'à mon retour en france. Est-ce un risque pour le système? (en sachant que l'accident est arrivé il ya deux jours et que la disfonctionalité des touches continue d'évoluer..)  

Une dernière question, sauriez vous combien coute un clavier avec connectique USB? 

En vous remerciant par avance.

Sophie


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2009)

bienvenue

L'ideal aurait été de demonter pour nettoyer le lait touches etc
( techniques et produits divers)
puis séchage lent de loin préférable au seche cheveux

--
sinon 
clavier externe
pas de soucis

edit et je resiste pas
"¡que mala leche !"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2009)

Une fois que le liquide à sécher, il ne se passe généralement plus rien... La situation ne devrait plus se dégrader.


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Avril 2009)

ouias m'enfin ça ne seche pas tout de suite...
la dernière fois, 3 jours avant la fin du séjour au ski, verre de vodka sur la daube d'acer ferrari d'un pote.
rentré à Paris, j'avais mes outils et je l'ai démonté pour sauver au moins le disque dur =>il y avait encore un fond de vodka dans le bac du disque dur...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2009)

C'est bien pour faire une micro after le reste de vodka. :rateau:  
Enfin, peut-être pas vu qu'il ne sort jamais rien de bon d'un Acer...


----------



## daywalker69 (24 Avril 2009)

théoriquement une fois que c'est sec il e peut pas se passer plus que les dégats qui y sont déJà présents. en revanche si tu veux acheter un clavier à brancher via usb tu en as à tous les prix; sachant que je te conseillerai biensûr un clavier apple qui lui tourne autour des 50 ... ( http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB869?mco=MTI2MDI4Ng )


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

Faux et archi faux. L'oxydation peut devenir très importante même une fois le liquide séché. Et les dégâts peuvent être irréversible pour la machine complète.

Et en aucun cas il ne faut sécher au sèche cheveux ! Non seulement parce que ça fait cuire ce qui à coulé, mais en plus ça peut étendre la zone touchée.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2009)

+1
et c'est du bon sens , il suffit de réfléchir à ce qu'implique l'insertion accidentel d'un produit ( liquide en plus)

1-étalement dans des endroits divers
ceci a pour effet,le plus souvent,   d'abimer les circuits et /ou créer des  faux contacts par exemple 
le matériel n'est pas fait pour etre en contact avec des produits externes et n'est pas étanche

2-  le séchage ( qui n'enleve rien)  n'a pas le même effet qu'un nettoyage immédiat
car selon les produits il peut y avoir des réactions chimiques divers ( dont oxydation) étalées dans le temps

3- seche cheveux
risqué car peut faire monter la temperature au delà du seuil toléré par les parties touchées et les flinguer


----------



## Sophie57 (24 Avril 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais l'envoyer en réparation...

Le gars de chez apple m'a dit que ca pouvait aller chercher dans les 200 E... En espérant qu'il n'y est pas trop de composant touchés...


----------



## asano (16 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Moi de mon côté c'est de l'Apfel Schorle que j'ai renversé sur mon clavier (moitié eau pétillante moitié jus de pomme). Mais j'ai eu le bon réflexe et globalement j'ai réussi à sauver la bête, tout le clavier refonctionne sans problème.

Mais comme souvent (oui je suis un habitué de la chose...), quelques jours plus tard, les touches deviennent collantes... Et là j'ai pas de solution. Est-il possible de retirer les touches d'un Mac book Pro unibody facilement ? Faudrait que je puisse nettoyer "en-dessous" du clavier.

Oui oui je sais, ne jamais JAMAIS boire à proximité d'un ordi...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## surfman06 (16 Mai 2009)

Apple, a fait fort avec l'unibody,(pour le clavier) t'es obligé de changer tout l'uppercase, celui-ci n'étant pas dissociable => coût pièce pour le macbook 320 ,  + MO. 
Alors que pour les anciens modèles, on s'en tirait pour 100, ce qui était raisonnable, là c'est de la folie pur et simple.
Perso, je recherche un uppercase d'occass pour le macbook.
(je ne démonterai pas, le clavier de l'uppercase, vu le prix de celui-ci, et faire très très attention, car les ergots plastiques maintenant sont de plus en plus fin et fragile - à toi de voir)


----------

